# GillOh MY!



## pencarrow (Oct 3, 2003)

Nice,,,,,,,,,,,,,you are a lucky one. now for the 64.5M question. Would you like to part with one of your X Factors to go with my new Border limbs??????? I"ll even post pictures.
Cheers
Fritz


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello 
Very nice..
Would you call your bow grip medium. And what poundage limb .
Sliding your limbs in and out on the riser. How did that work out for you. [ Later


----------



## FlyingWatchmake (Apr 15, 2012)

So Gillo vs TR7, which do you prefer for barebow?

Tom


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Fritz, I haven't had an X-factor (save for the one I flipped recently) of my own in many years now. I actually sent the two from PSE back to them in about 2006 when I decided to shoot BEST Zenit risers for a while. It was a good choice. The X-factor had some issues I didn't get along with and the Zenit's just fit me better.

Unk, I'd call that a Medium grip, but I prefer lower grips than most - coming from a traditional longbow background. 

I had no issues getting the limbs in and out of the riser. None at all.


----------



## rasyad (Nov 22, 2005)

Hey John, 

Great looking riser and pretty darn nice shooting for a first outing. Looking forward to your further review as you two get acquainted. 

Rasyad


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Looking forward to getting acquainted with it! I wasn't really sure if I'd shoot barebow or recurve for the indoor season, but this riser just made my mind up. I'm going to shoot barebow and see if I can improve on last year's indoor scores. I still have one state record out there that I want.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Someone asked me if this meant I wasn't shooting SKY anymore. 

On the contrary. I love my TR-7 risers and those will continue to be my recurve risers. But for barebow, I wanted to try a riser that had been designed with barebow in mind. And I'm glad I did. I plan to use this Gillo G1 for barebow, and my TR-7 risers when I compete in recurve. The beauty of this G1 riser is that it shares the same grip with the SKY riser.  That's no small thing to me.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

First three arrows of the day at 18 meters. 

Woo hoo! 

Love how this riser just "sits there" on the shot. What a platform to launch an arrow from.


----------



## gster123 (Dec 17, 2012)

What would you reckon to putting a few arrows through it in "Olympic" mode??


----------



## knotdodger (Oct 2, 2005)

Very Nice... What is the rough cost on that fine riser? Looks nice too.


----------



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

At Lancaster. ... $500 for riser, $60 for the cover and $40 for the weight kit.


----------



## Gryffin du Verd (May 20, 2013)

John -

I agree 100%. I've been shooting my G1 for about three weeks now, and your experience exactly matches mine. I tried a number of weight combinations, including using the gold barebow cover, but put in all six weights and the steel barebow cover, and this bow is very close to being untouchable if you want a stable shooting platform. It literally just sits in the hand throughout the shot. For those who haven't tried it, it's actually an amazing experience. My Inno CXT is an incredible Olympic riser, but it apparently doesn't like to string walk. The noise and vibration make it no fun to shoot. Not so with the G1. Hat's off to Vittorio; I think he may have perfected the modern barebow.

Careful, though. You'll find yourself daydreaming about the feel of the shot and looking to the next time you can go shoot!

Kilo


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Careful, though. You'll find yourself daydreaming about the feel of the shot and looking to the next time you can go shoot!


This, is a very true statement. It's where I sit as I type this. 

I was able to show off the riser a bit at the Texas Shootout today. It was very well received, however I was surprised at how uncomfortable I was seeing other people's hands on my riser! ha, ha.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

hi john!...from someone who used to be kinda frugal when it comes to equipment you now seem to be quite quick in acquiring the best and the latest!!..he he he!! 

...more power and keep it up!!!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

jmvargas, if you count the hours I put into helping develop the SKY TR-7... Well, let's just say I paid quite a bit for those risers. 

When I found out Vittorio and Michele were working on this one, I knew I had to have one. Everything they do is first rate. Hopefully I'm done for quite a while though, since I feel I now have the best Olympic risers (TR-7) and barebow riser (Gillo G1) I've ever shot.

I won't be putting the Gillo through the paces as an Olympic rig. I got this one specifically so I could have a dedicated barebow rig. 

Besides, Michele shoots his G1 better than I can anyway.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

limbwalker said:


> jmvargas, if you count the hours I put into helping develop the SKY TR-7... Well, let's just say I paid quite a bit for those risers.
> 
> When I found out Vittorio and Michele were working on this one, I knew I had to have one. Everything they do is first rate. Hopefully I'm done for quite a while though, since I feel I now have the best Olympic risers (TR-7) and barebow riser (Gillo G1) I've ever shot.
> 
> ...


....just like you but on a much more modest level i was so satisfied with my X-factors (after reading your comments on them btw)that i never bothered looking at the later offerings for my Olympic set-ups and i also got a Spigarelli Explorer II as my dedicated barebow rig....

...and plus based on my shooting ability i'll never be able to outgrow my rigs!!


----------



## gster123 (Dec 17, 2012)

Your not even tempted to this an Olympic rig at it?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

gster123 said:


> Your not even tempted to this an Olympic rig at it?


Uh, no. I doubt anything will ever replace my TR-7 risers for that. All my personal best Olympic Recurve scores have been shot with those two TR-7's I have, and I'm not the least bit interested in trying anything new for O.R. However, for serious barebow work, this riser is what I was looking for.


----------



## Franklin7 (Jan 14, 2013)

limbwalker said:


> I was able to show off the riser a bit at the Texas Shootout today. It was very well received, however I was surprised at how uncomfortable I was seeing other people's hands on my riser! ha, ha.


I got to see Mr. Magera's riser at the shoot Friday and it looked GREAT! I can't wait until they come out with the 27" version. The riser seemed VERY high quality. The finish looked really nice too in the gray color.

Thank you Mr. Magera for letting me put my fingerprints on your new riser :wink:


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Joe - get your own! ha, ha. 

Shot some more with it this evening, and honestly, I can't wait until the indoor season to put this thing into competition. I don't think I've ever shot barebow groups like I have with this riser. It's awesome to feel the riser just sit dead in the hand as the limbs flex around it. Reminds me of my Axis riser with the recurve, and in fact I let Guy Krueger hold it yesterday and he said the exact same thing (Guy shot Axis risers for years as well).


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

Great post. 

I am contemplating acquiring a Gillo. I am shooting an old Greenhorn Victory ILF, which I like a lot, and am looking for another (if I can find it) as a back up. However, the Gillo seems very reasonably priced and an excellent Barebow option. I like the looks and the deflex. Good to hear it has nice mass and is well balanced.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

BTW, this thing has 5/16" threaded holes EVERYWHERE. I'm not sure why more riser manufacturers don't do this. It has threaded holes for string stops, counterweights both above and below the grip on the belly (archer's side) of the bow, as well as two locations for backweights - a nice touch. 

If you can't weight and balance this riser, it's not the riser's fault.


----------



## Zarrow (Sep 8, 2010)

This g(il)lowing evaluation does not bode well for my wallet.  Thank you for the detailed review.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Zarrow said:


> This g(il)lowing evaluation does not bode well for my wallet.  Thank you for the detailed review.


Ha, ha. Well all I can tell you is that you'll get more than you pay for with this one. I used to tell folks the Spig Explorer was the best riser for the $ - for years. The Gillo G1 just took that crown IMO.


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

limbwalker said:


> BTW, this thing has 5/16" threaded holes EVERYWHERE. I'm not sure why more riser manufacturers don't do this. It has threaded holes for string stops, counterweights both above and below the grip on the belly (archer's side) of the bow, as well as two locations for backweights - a nice touch.
> 
> If you can't weight and balance this riser, it's not the riser's fault.


Enough already, stop!!!! I'm weak enough as it is and getting weaker by the post.lol


----------



## dkard (Sep 25, 2004)

I know this is killing me , I was thinking about getting one of these before this thread.

dave


----------



## pencarrow (Oct 3, 2003)

I suspect Vittorio is reading all of these posts and has a big smile on his face.
Cheers
Fritz


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

pencarrow said:


> I suspect Vittorio is reading all of these posts and has a big smile on his face.
> Cheers
> Fritz


Oh, he has plenty to smile about regardless of how I feel about this riser.  But for someone whose put in the time and effort to understand the sport that he has, and to work so closely with world class archers like his son and daughter, it only stands to reason he would understand how to design a fantastic riser. 

Someone mentioned the top half reminding them of the Radian. I don't think this was by mistake. I know he always regarded the Radian as a landmark riser. This one is like a new and improved Radian with a better grip, limb alignment, and balance/weight adjustment.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

limbwalker said:


> Oh, he has plenty to smile about regardless of how I feel about this riser.  But for someone whose put in the time and effort to understand the sport that he has, and to work so closely with world class archers like his son and daughter, it only stands to reason he would understand how to design a fantastic riser.
> 
> Someone mentioned the top half reminding them of the Radian. I don't think this was by mistake. I know he always regarded the Radian as a landmark riser. This one is like a new and improved Radian with a better grip, limb alignment, and balance/weight adjustment.




..i was the one who mentioned the upper half looked just like my old elans which were probably inspired by the radian..


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Oh yea. Sorry. 

Just came in from shooting 18m again with this riser. All I can say is where was this riser back in March when I shot USArchery indoor nationals ?!? ha, ha.


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

itbeso said:


> Enough already, stop!!!! I'm weak enough as it is and getting weaker by the post.lol


I am suffering from the same ailment, lol.


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

itbeso said:


> Enough already, stop!!!! I'm weak enough as it is and getting weaker by the post.lol


It didn't take that much coaxing for you to go out and buy one. Lol you are weak hahaha


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

limbwalker said:


> since I feel I now have the best Olympic risers (TR-7) and barebow riser (Gillo G1) I've ever shot.


John it looks a nice riser and a competitive price also, I think it will fill the Greenhorn Sirius void in Europe (not being made anymore) so good timing on the launch by Vittorio. Have you every got your hands on a Black Thunder or Vanquish, interesting to hear your thoughts on these, it's a great riser but too expensive to become mainstream. 

At the weekend a friend of mine who used to shoot Barebow but is now shooting Compound tried my Vanquish, the reaction on his face was priceless, he said the balance and aftershot reaction is identical to his Compound, I've not shot any other Italian Barebow risers that has this Vanquish shot reaction, it installs a lot of confidence in my shot.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

limbwalker said:


> Oh, he has plenty to smile about regardless of how I feel about this riser.  But for someone whose put in the time and effort to understand the sport that he has, and to work so closely with world class archers like his son and daughter, it only stands to reason he would understand how to design a fantastic riser.
> 
> Someone mentioned the top half reminding them of the Radian. I don't think this was by mistake. I know he always regarded the Radian as a landmark riser. This one is like a new and improved Radian with a better grip, limb alignment, and balance/weight adjustment.


C'mon, John!....The comments about the Gillo being like a new and improved Radian are a bit over the top!!..L.O.L...Now the pressure is really on!!....I was just shooting the black/silver speckled Radian (that used to Yours) the other day, I hadn't shot it in a while, and with a couple barebow weights in the right places, I often ask myself why I keep buying/trading risers..I like everything about the Radian, including the grip, and have owned 3, along with a near mint Elan..I love those old Hoyts..I know what I might ask Santa to bring me for Christmas now...Or maybe just sell some stuff, and buy one this fall??.....It's gotta be Black, though the matte finish Grey is pretty nice also....Thanks for the thread, and sharing what Ya think of the new Gillo riser........Take care.........Jim


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Jim, that old Radian "Plus" you have is a classic. I enjoyed that project for sure. 

Steve, I've not shot a Black Thunder or Vanquish riser, but the reaction of this Gillo could pretty easily be mistaken for my Conquest 4 - as it just kind of sits there dead in the hand while you feel the limbs work around it. 

Spent the last 30 min of daylight shooting it again yesterday. With well tuned arrows, it's downright addicting to shoot.


----------



## Gryffin du Verd (May 20, 2013)

limbwalker said:


> With well tuned arrows, it's downright addicting to shoot.


And that right there sums up my experience with my G1. It's not just John, guys, this thing is amazing. If you've ever thought of giving barebow a try, see if you can find someone who will let you borrow his G1. 

Kilo


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Well, I'm glad to know I'm not the only one wondering when the next 30 minutes are available for me to shoot my G1 barebow rig. ha, ha.

The closest thing I can compare it to was my Axis riser when I shot it recurve. One reason I shot that Axis so long was because of how stable it was. Just dead still in the hand. You could feel the limbs just work around that platform. It's a feeling before now I've only ever had with the Axis riser. It was funny that Guy Krueger - one of the few archers I know who hung onto his Axis risers as long as I did - said the same thing after just holding the G1 for a few seconds. He said "it reminds me of holding my Axis riser". I told him if you shot it, you'd really think that. 

So no, it's not just me. I think the Frangilli's are really onto something here - at least in the barebow configuration. I haven't shot it recurve, but then I have no plans to shoot recurve until after indoor nat's next March, and I'm more than happy with the way my TR-7's shoot as Olympic recurve.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Excellent write up on the Gillo G1. I have 2 now, like John says, its an amazing riser. The riser sits so well in your hand, before and after the shot. Its extremely well balanced, I have the 6 internal weights and the steel BB cover on both of mine, but I put the cover on upside down at the recommendation of Vittorio and that works best for me.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

limbwalker said:


> Jim, that old Radian "Plus" you have is a classic. I enjoyed that project for sure.
> 
> Steve, I've not shot a Black Thunder or Vanquish riser, but the reaction of this Gillo could pretty easily be mistaken for my Conquest 4 - as it just kind of sits there dead in the hand while you feel the limbs work around it.
> 
> Spent the last 30 min of daylight shooting it again yesterday. With well tuned arrows, it's downright addicting to shoot.


John.....What do You mean by Radian "Plus"??...Is there something different about the black/silver speckled riser, VS. any other Radian?...Other than the fact that it's very straight?........Jim


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Harperman said:


> John.....What do You mean by Radian "Plus"??...Is there something different about the black/silver speckled riser, VS. any other Radian?...Other than the fact that it's very straight?........Jim


Yea, that's it. ha, ha. 

RSarns, I'll have to try putting the cover on upside down. Honestly, it shot so well on initial setup I just went straight to tuning and having played with flipping the cover.


----------



## Eugene Sung (Apr 29, 2014)

Do you think the lighter barebow cover wouldn't balance as well? The gold one.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Yea, that's what I thought, but that's for ME. I like my barebow rig to weigh 6 lbs. and my Olympic rig to weigh 7 lbs. I actually weigh them out on a scale until I get as closely to those marks as I can.

Not everyone will want or need such heavy risers, so the aluminum cover is a great option.


----------



## Gryffin du Verd (May 20, 2013)

Eugene Sung said:


> Do you think the lighter barebow cover wouldn't balance as well? The gold one.


I have the lighter gold barebow cover as well. With that on, the upper limb kicks back just a little bit. Not much, and not bad, but noticeable. Looking at the pictures, I didn't think I'd like the gold color (it looked very orange in the pictures), but in person it's actually really nice. I was actually disappointed I decided not to use it. Still, the reaction of the bow was so much more to my liking with the steel cover that I'll be using that exclusively.

Kilo


----------



## Eugene Sung (Apr 29, 2014)

Mmm guess I might try out an extra pound than I'm used to


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Few remarks about the BB covers in combination with weights and BB tuning:
- the shape allows them to be mounted upside-down. 
- in case of upside-down, the FOC od the riser moves forward, so the bow tends to jump more to the front after release. 
- when you add the weights inside, the lower ones move the static balance backword on top of riser , so they have a counter effect in relationship to the BB cover in standard position. 
- the 1/4-20 threaded holes in front allow the addition of standard stab weights to modify the balance even more (final look will not be so nice for many, but it works) 

The (supposed) correct tuning procedure is to try the BB cover first without any weight inside and in normal position. Then try same cover upside down again without weights inside. Choose the preferred combination, then add weigth in pair inside adding 2 each time starting from lower positions, until you reach the feeling you want. At the end, remove one or two of the inner weights from the window side of the riser to perfect balance in torsion. Last resouce: add from 1 to 3 stab weights in front if result does not satisfy you. 

Of course, final balance can't be the same for all archers, as of grip shape, limbs lenght, poundage, tiller and so and so... 

Next: the use of the ALU BB cover for recurve (Olympic style) shooting .... work in progress ...


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> At the end, remove one or two of the inner weights from the window side of the riser to perfect balance in torsion.


Mmmm - fascinating. I will have to try this one.


----------



## Brent_H (Mar 29, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> Mmmm - fascinating. I will have to try this one.


I have been using 2 on the cutout side (top and bottom), and 1 on the opposite (middle), with inverted gold cover and 250g Spigarelli weight in center. Result is superb feel and shot reaction for me at this time.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

May be it is time to change also some concepts of recurve shooting balance ... may be... :wink:


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Sweet!


----------



## Plucker (May 24, 2014)

This bow makes me severely tempted... 

Vittorio have you considered machining it slightly different so that the barebow covers could fit on the back as well, Something like this:








PS: Sorry for the poor job done in paint... DS


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

limbwalker said:


> Sweet!


My son and daughter have both tested the ALU BB 270 gr cover with their recurve configurations and stabs , and bow is reacting very well as in the picture. But of course, just removing the ALU (or plastic, for Carla) cover adds more than 220 gr to the bow system, going especially with my daughter's 37 #, to a "compound balance" situation. Tests will go on next week when we will start definitely the indoor season (last outdoor target competition here is the European Clubs Cup this weekend).


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Vittorio, you keep that up and you'll have recreated the Axis riser shot reaction in a much simpler, barebow legal, more affordable, true ILF riser. 

Well done.


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

Vittorio,

What seems to be the preferred weight system for shooting Barebow? In other words, does the Aluminum or Steel Cover work best? And then there's the question of adding the additional Barebow weight kit. I guess I am wondering what would be a good starting point, so as to avoid the possibly unnecessary expense of purchasing everything. Thanks.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
Looks like the Gillo G1 is selling well.
After surfing the web. Looks to be the last of Oct.to be available.
Hope Lancaster can land a Red Gillo G1 this time out. 
The red riser dose look nice with that brown bow grip. [ Later


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

UrbanDeerSlayer said:


> Vittorio,
> 
> What seems to be the preferred weight system for shooting Barebow? In other words, does the Aluminum or Steel Cover work best? And then there's the question of adding the additional Barebow weight kit. I guess I am wondering what would be a good starting point, so as to avoid the possibly unnecessary expense of purchasing everything. Thanks.


Steel cover seems to be what everyone goes for. Gets that weight as far forward as possible.

-Grant


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Setting both of mine up for indoor today...


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

grantmac said:


> Steel cover seems to be what everyone goes for. Gets that weight as far forward as possible.
> 
> -Grant


To make it simple, Steel BB cover for Men and Aluminium BB cover for Woman or young persons are the suggested starting points for Bare Bow shooting. But somone is shooting with good results the G1 bare bow using the 6 steel disks inside the standard cover, only.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Plucker said:


> This bow makes me severely tempted...
> 
> Vittorio have you considered machining it slightly different so that the barebow covers could fit on the back as well, Something like this:
> View attachment 2052799
> ...


There is no problem to modify the riser to make the covers fitting from both sides, of course. And we can make some front or back strip to cover the remaining uncovered front or back part. But we don't think that moving weigh to the back of the riser can be a real balance option for real shooting.


----------



## Plucker (May 24, 2014)

Vittorio, Probably not a real option no. I am just the kind of geek who likes the option to tinker with stuff like this, mostly because I would like to experiment with what sort of reaction I would get out of the bow when setup this way. 

What is you thinking as to why it would not be a viable option? I have a feeling and some rough idea of how the bow would react but it would be interesting to hear your thoughts on the subject.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I agree that the steel cover for men, and aluminum cover for women would be an excellent starting point. 

With all the disc weights and the steel cover, my bow weighs exactly 6 lbs. - my ideal barebow weight, but too heavy for most shooters. I would think most men would want a 5 lb. bow and most women somewhere between 4-5 lbs.


----------



## Eugene Sung (Apr 29, 2014)

I was going more for 5 pounds but you guys have convinced me, steel cover it is.

If it's too heavy it just means I'm just too weak, gotta brawn it out =D


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

With just the steel cover alone, it should be about 5 1/2 lbs.


----------



## Gryffin du Verd (May 20, 2013)

I like the 6 pound weight as well, but Vittorio's comment about removing a couple of internal weights on the window side has me intrigued, so I may test that here when I get a chance.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Gryffin, I shot a few shots again tonight (sore shoulder is keeping me from shooting as much as I want right now) and I don't see any reason to change a thing. I shot a 28 and a 28 at 18M from a cold start (3 arrow ends). I'll take that all day long.


----------



## traditionalrj (Jun 8, 2011)

Those that know me know the significance of this statement..

Best bow I've ever shot.

Feel of the zenit but with the stability of the 650 club without the total weight of the bow...and the punch of a tr7.

I'm ordering another one next week.


----------



## traditionalrj (Jun 8, 2011)

Barebow guys get the steel cover and flip it. If you've ever owned a 21inch DAS elite...you will be even more pleased. It feels like a 25inch version.


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

Do you Gillo shooters feel this riser is adding significant points to your scores? I am not displeased with my current set up and am shooting personal bests right now at 18m, but I have to admit I am having a hard time resisting getting one of these.


----------



## traditionalrj (Jun 8, 2011)

So what reason do I need to post here so your wife can read it and keep you out of trouble to get one?!


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

traditionalrj said:


> Those that know me know the significance of this statement..
> 
> Best bow I've ever shot.
> 
> ...


I give it two months tops before you are looking for something else. Lol


----------



## Gryffin du Verd (May 20, 2013)

UrbanDeerSlayer said:


> Do you Gillo shooters feel this riser is adding significant points to your scores? I am not displeased with my current set up and am shooting personal bests right now at 18m, but I have to admit I am having a hard time resisting getting one of these.


Honestly, I'm not sure any bow will add points to your score. Some bows can take away, I agree, but if you have a functioning, well-tuned bow, the bow isn't going to let you exceed your potential.

On the other hand, there is something to be said for a bow that just feels good to shoot. It can only help your focus, which will help you shoot to your potential. 

I guess I think it's more that you want a bow that stays out of your way and doesn't work against you. Which bow that is depends, I think, more on the archer than on the bow.

Kilo


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

traditionalrj said:


> Barebow guys get the steel cover and flip it. If you've ever owned a 21inch DAS elite...you will be even more pleased. It feels like a 25inch version.


In practice, yes. Without a doubt. In a tournament? Don't know yet.

But it makes me want to shoot it more, so that alone will lead to more confidence in my shooting.


----------



## traditionalrj (Jun 8, 2011)

It's easy to shoot and feels good to shoit..that leads to comfort and confidence. So that alone will help scores.

I shoot the stainless weight and 12 oz barebow weight on it and that joker doesn't move at all. Tiller tuned for flat reaction and set the nock height. Was shooting at golf tees before I left the shop at 20 yards.

I'd say it builds confidence.


----------



## traditionalrj (Jun 8, 2011)

Demmer said:


> I give it two months tops before you are looking for something else. Lol


Well my gillo wasn't machined all the way through the limb pocket unlike my 650 club. 

Screw off DEMMER hahahaha


----------

